# nombreux problèmes avec routeur Netgear DG834G



## roro (2 Juillet 2004)

J'ai acheté pour mes parents un routeur Netgear DG834G, pensant qu'il remplacerait avantageusement leur modem USB... bah depuis que je l'ai installé, ils n'ont que des pbs avec.

Voici la config :

Une tour G4/400 sous 10.3.4, connecté au routeur via un câble ethernet
Un TItatinium 867 sous 10.2.8 avec carte aiport extreme.

Que ce soit depuis le Titanium ou la tour G4, il arrive régulièrement qu'il soit impossible de se connecter à internet. Sur le Titanium, il arrive que le signal emis par le routeur disparaisse. Seule solution, redémarrer le routeur et tout redevient normal.

C'est aussi nécessaire de redémarrer le routeur pour retrouver une connexion au web sur la tour, pourtant connectée avec un câble.

Autre pb bizarre (mais c'est un détail par rapport aux pbs de déconnexions...), le partage de fichier entre les 2 Mac ne fonctionne pas si j'active le cryptage (même un WEP 64 bits !). Résultat, j'ai juste désactivé l'affichage du SSID et retiré le cryptage... heureusement, qu'ils sont à la campagne...

Encore une chose délirante : leur routeur envoie régulièrement (à chaque fois qu'ils se connectent semble-t-il) des alertes de sécurité (DOS !!). Rien que pour ce soir, il y en a une dizaine !! n'importe quoi...

J'ai rencontré chez eux les mêmes pbms avec mon Alu 15 sous 10.3.4. Alors, que je n'ai JAMAIS aucun pb chez moi avec un modem ADSL ethernet et un petit routeur trendnet wifi acheté 99 euros !

Encore une anomalie : quand on télécharge via le module MAJ de logiciels, cela bloque l'accès internet via safari sur toutes les machines connectées au réseau ! Y compris sur celle depuis laquelle on DL la mise à jour via "MAJ de logiciels". Au début, je mettais sur le compte de leur accès 128K wanadoo, mais ça me semble complètement anormal.

Avez-vous des idées ?
J'ai regardé les avis d'utilisateur sur surcouf (là où j'ai acheté leur modem) et j'ai trouvé un utilisateur qui semble avoir les mêmes pbs.

Pensez-vous qu'il est nécessaire de réaliser un échange standard, voire même de changer de marque ??

Merci !


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Juillet 2004)

roro a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté pour mes parents un routeur Netgear DG834G, pensant qu'il remplacerait avantageusement leur modem USB... bah depuis que je l'ai installé, ils n'ont que des pbs avec.
> 
> Voici la config :
> 
> ...



J'ai installé avec l'aide de la hot line un Netgear DG 834 en 1/4 heure, il y a juste une semaine.
Il m'a fallu attendre au téléphone 20 minutes avant d'avoir la hotline, mais tout fonctionne vraiment bien.
Accés à internet de 2 machines avec le switch intégré par cable Ethernet droit.
Il y a des forums techniques que tu peux avoir sur le site de Netgear. Ces forums sont très bien faits. 
Mais appeller une hot line est indispensable aussi ou les contacter par mail.
Voilà les coordonnées:
http://www.netgear.fr/support/hotline.asp


----------



## catz (5 Juillet 2004)

idem, je n'ai pas eu de souci avec ce routeur (connexion entre 1 mac et 1 pc). Faudrait en effet connecter la hot-line pour vérifier les paramètres t(el: 0800 771 753). Juste savoir qu'elle est réputée longue à obtenir.


----------



## catz (6 Juillet 2004)

dans les paramètres du routeur (accessibles par http://192.168.0.1 par défaut) "l'état du routeur" et celui des "périphériques connectés" permettent de visualiser les adresses et Ip des ordi connectés. Il n'y aurait pas deux ip identiques par ex?
il faut aussi désactiver tout pare-feu pouvant entrer en conflit avec celui du routeur.


----------



## roro (6 Juillet 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Je ne peux rien vérifier depuis chez moi, donc je regarderai la semaine prochaine sur l'installation de mes parents.

Pensez-vous que les pbs peuvent venir en partie de Mac OS X 10.2.8 ?


----------

